# Schollen unterfischt? Immer mehr, aber immer magerer



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2017)

Redaktionell







*Schollen unterfischt? Immer mehr, aber immer magerer​*
*Wenn ein Bestand an Fischen zu groß wird für Gewässer und Nahrungsangebot, bleiben die einzelnen Fische kleiner. Bei Barsch und Weissfisch kennt man das, oft spricht man von Verbuttung.  Davon scheint nach neuen Erkenntnissen auch die Scholle in der Nordsee betroffen zu sein.*

Die Cuxhavener Nachrichten berichten, dass die ICES den Bestand an Schollen in der Nordsee so hoch schätzt wie noch nie schätzt.

Von Jahr zu Jahr würden neue Rekordmarken erreicht:
https://www.cn-online.de/stadt-land/news/schollen-der-nordsee-werden-magerer.html

Aktuell fast eine Million Tonnen. 

Dennoch will nun die ICES eine Fangmengenabsenkung um 36%.

Und das, obwohl die Schollen nach den wissenschaftlichen Daten deutlich zeigen, dass der Bestand wohl eher zu groß als zu klein ist für die Nordsee.
Und die Goldbutte sozusagen verbutten (man verzeihe mir das Wortspiel):


> _Denn eine umfassende Analyse der wissenschaftlichen Daten zeige, dass die Schollen in bestimmten Altersklassen deutlich leichter sind als in den Jahren mit geringerer Populationsdichte, erklärt der Deutsche Fischerei-Verband. Die dreijährigen Schollen wogen 2003 im Durchschnitt noch über 200 Gramm, jetzt seien es nur noch gut 100 Gramm. Sie seien fast 50 Prozent leichter als vor 13 Jahren. Bei den 5-jährigen Schollen beträgt die Abnahme des Durchschnittsgewichtes rund 20 Prozent, sie wögen nur noch rund 270 Gramm. Auch bei den ganz großen Schollen gäbe es rund 30 Prozent Gewichtsverlust. Eine Scholle der Altersklasse 9 hat im Jahr 2003 noch rund 700 Gramm auf die Waage gebracht. Jetzt wögen die 9-jährigen nur noch knapp 500 Gramm._



Natürlich gefällt der Fischerei die Quotenabsenkung nicht. Noch dazu sind kleinere und magere Fische schlechter zu vermarkten. Sind Fischer da aber "gute Ratgeber"?

Oder ob es doch so ist, wie Fischer Dirk Sander vom VDKK - Verband der Deutschen Kutter- und Küstenfischer e.V. sagt , dass Bestände auch "unterfischt" werden können, das kann ich nicht beurteilen.



> _„Es ist unbestritten, dass man durch Überfischung am Ende ganz viele Erträge verschenkt. Genauso unsinnig ist es aber, wenn man zu wenig fischt und die Fische deshalb langsamer wachsen“ fasst Kapitän Dirk Sander die Lage zusammen._



Aber der Schluss scheint in diesem Fall nahe zu liegen.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Silvio.i (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Schollen unterfischt? Immer mehr, aber immer magerer*

In der Ostsee hatten wir die letzten Jahre auch immer mehr dünne Fische.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Schollen unterfischt? Immer mehr, aber immer magerer*

Speziell Scholle oder auch die anderen Platten (Kliesche, Flunder)??


----------



## Eisbär14 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Schollen unterfischt? Immer mehr, aber immer magerer*

Ich würde denken quer durch die Bank.
Das liegt meines Erachtens aber nicht nur an höheren Beständen sondern auch daran das die Wasserqualität immer besser wird. Dadurch weniger Plankton als Futter für den Kleinfisch und dann weniger davon für die Räuber.
Ist eben ein Kreislauf der nicht funktioniert


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Schollen unterfischt? Immer mehr, aber immer magerer*

Beim Ostbestand Dorsch in der Ostsee sagen sie ja auch, dass der immer magerer wird, weil zu viel Fisch und zuwenig Nahrung - aber Ostsee soll ja überdüngt sein..??

Wie das in der Nordsee mit Überdüngung aussieht, weiss ich nicht, aber bei den ganzen Flüssen die da münden, würd ich auch eher auf über- als unterdüngt setzen...

So dass eigentlich schon genug Nahrung da sein müsste für Nordseeschollen....


----------



## Sparky1337 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Schollen unterfischt? Immer mehr, aber immer magerer*

Moin, 

Ich habe dieses Jahr in  der Ostsee festgestellt, das Viele Flundern zwar maß hatten aber einfach nichts dran war... Platt wie ne Flunder eben :g


----------



## Eisbär14 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Schollen unterfischt? Immer mehr, aber immer magerer*

In der Ostsee kommt noch durch die Grundel ein neuer Konkurent ums Futter hinzu.Dort wo bei uns früher jede Menge Stichlinge waren ist jetzt alles mit den Viechern voll. Und die Fressen ja bekanntlich alles was ins Maul passt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Schollen unterfischt? Immer mehr, aber immer magerer*

Und auch in der Ostsee soll ja der Plattenbestand gewachsen sein..

Hängt vielleicht doch mit zu großem Bestand (bei zu wenig Futter?) zusammen??


----------



## jerk4132 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Schollen unterfischt? Immer mehr, aber immer magerer*

Um Rügen/Ostsee waren dieses Jahr (~Juli/August) alle Platten ziemlich dünne. Ab und an kam etwas besseres mit hoch, aber das war dann eher die Ausnahme.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Schollen unterfischt? Immer mehr, aber immer magerer*

dass die nach Laichzeit dünn(er) sind sind ist klar, aber August sollten sie doch schon angesetzt haben oder?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Schollen unterfischt? Immer mehr, aber immer magerer*

Was wir bisher an Butt(Ostsee/Rügen) gefangen haben war sehr mager.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Schollen unterfischt? Immer mehr, aber immer magerer*

ganzjährig oder nur Laichzeit?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Schollen unterfischt? Immer mehr, aber immer magerer*

Ich habe erst im Herbst wieder angefangen in der Brandung zu angeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Schollen unterfischt? Immer mehr, aber immer magerer*

Als ich früher noch Platte fangen war, gabs da immer die "dicken" ab Herbst.....


----------



## Silvio.i (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Schollen unterfischt? Immer mehr, aber immer magerer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Speziell Scholle oder auch die anderen Platten (Kliesche, Flunder)??


 
 Waren vor allem die Flundern in den flacheren Bereichen


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Schollen unterfischt? Immer mehr, aber immer magerer*

aah, ok - und tiefer wieder "fetter"???


----------



## iXware (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Schollen unterfischt? Immer mehr, aber immer magerer*

hat sich der Diätwahn jetzt schon bei den Fischen durchgesetzt... ich fass es nicht..


----------



## Silvio.i (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Schollen unterfischt? Immer mehr, aber immer magerer*

Ab 20m haben wir fast ausschließlich Schollen gehabt. Und waren fett!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Schollen unterfischt? Immer mehr, aber immer magerer*

Schon erstaunlich, wie sich Sachverhalte ähneln. Ob Bodensee oder Ostsee, die Entwicklungen ähneln sich.

Wenn die Vielfalt stark abnimmt,  können einzelne Arten sich stark vermehren und damit die Lücke vorübergehend füllen, aber das Gefüge hat nicht die Stabilität.

Man kann erahnen, das zwischen Insektensterben, massiver Zunahme von Grundeinstellung und Mangelernährung Scholle Dorsch ein direkter Zusammenhang besteht. 

Ich tippe mal, das allein der Nährstoffgehalt als Ursache viel zu kurz gesprungen ist.


----------



## angler1996 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Schollen unterfischt? Immer mehr, aber immer magerer*



Testudo schrieb:


> Schon erstaunlich, wie sich Sachverhalte ähneln. Ob Bodensee oder Ostsee, die Entwicklungen ähneln sich.
> 
> Wenn die Vielfalt stark abnimmt, können einzelne Arten sich stark vermehren und damit die Lücke vorübergehend füllen, aber das Gefüge hat nicht die Stabilität.
> 
> ...



 Da tippe ich mit, sonst hätten die ja das Kleinfischstadium schon nicht überstanden#h


----------



## marlowe (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Schollen unterfischt? Immer mehr, aber immer magerer*

Kann das nicht auch mit niedrigen Dorschbeständen zu tun haben?

Ich habe Unmengen dieser verbutteten Flundern in den Bereichen der Belte gefangen, in denen der Dorsch seit langem verschwunden ist, und zwar unabhängig von der Jahreszeit.

Dort wo es auch Dorsche gibt, hatte sie im Sommer hingegen ordentlich Fleisch auf den Gräten.

Fehlt dort vielleicht ein Fraßdruck durch Dorsche?

Ich kann aber nur Aussagen zu Flundern treffen. Scholle, Kliesche und Goldbutt hatte ich nur sehr selten dabei.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Schollen unterfischt? Immer mehr, aber immer magerer*

Möglich sein kann da sicher vieles.

Aber wenns Fraßdruck fehlt, ist auch zu viel Fisch..
Dann hätte der Fischer recht:
Unterfischt..


----------



## marlowe (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Schollen unterfischt? Immer mehr, aber immer magerer*

Klar, "Unterfischung" kann sicher auch zur Verbuttung führen, gerade wenn natürliche Feinde fehlen. Ob das bei den Schollen funktioniert, kann ich nicht einschätzen. Was der Fischer erzählt klingt aber plausibel.

Bei den verbutteten Flundern in der Ostsee habe ich beim Angeln aber festgestellt, das es Unmengen an Kleinen gab, und selbst die maaßigen Fische fast durchsichtig waren. Deshalb bezweifel ich, dass man den Bestand durch Abfischen der Maaßigen wider "fett" bekommt. Die werden ja auch rege befischt.
Deshalb meine Vermutung mit dem fehlenden Fraßdruck.

Ich will mich hier aber nicht aus dem Fenster lehnen. Meine Beobachtungen als Urlaubsangler sind beim besten Willen nicht repräsentativ.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Schollen unterfischt? Immer mehr, aber immer magerer*

Wie gesagt: Zu viele Schollen..

Ob die nun nicht gefressen oder nicht weggefischt werden, ist dann ja erst die zweite Frage..

Dass man fischen sollte, wenn nicht genug gefressen wird, scheint aber so..


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Schollen unterfischt? Immer mehr, aber immer magerer*

Die Butt sind zu mager und nicht verbuttet, dann wären sie klein. Und wenn sed durchsichtig sind haste Klieschen gefangen :m


----------



## the Gamefisher (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Schollen unterfischt? Immer mehr, aber immer magerer*

Moin

Also so viele Schollen wie in diesem Herbst hatten wir seit Jahrzehnten nicht im Kleinboot.
Von der Größe/Länge her richtig gute Fische, ausgenommen dann der Frust.
Alle Fische hatten kaum Fleisch auf den Rippen und im zeitigen Herbst auch schon zu 100% Rogen im Bauch.
Die anderen Plattfische sind hingegen in normaler Größe und Verfassung gefangen worden.
Wir haben dann die letzten Tage von der Campingsaison verzichtet die Schollen mitzunehmen.

lg


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Schollen unterfischt? Immer mehr, aber immer magerer*

Ost- oder Nordsee??
Ostsee wahrscheinlich, wenn Kleinboot???


----------



## the Gamefisher (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Schollen unterfischt? Immer mehr, aber immer magerer*

Sorry

Ja, Ostsee und noch genauer Howachter Bucht.

lg


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Schollen unterfischt? Immer mehr, aber immer magerer*

Danke für Rückmeldung - wichtig, weils ja eigentlich um Nordsee ging, aber ja die rage kam, obs auch in der Ostsee so ist. 

Daher nochmal DANKE für Rückmeldung!!


----------



## thanatos (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Schollen unterfischt? Immer mehr, aber immer magerer*

unterfischt ;+
 kann nicht die Ursache sein  wenn die Fische nicht genug zu fressen haben und im Übrigen in der Natur frisst der Größere den Kleineren und wenn der Kleinste fehlt ist die Nahrungskette nicht da  #d  #d
 was heißt überhaupt sauber ;+ ne sterile giftige Brühe in der kein Kleinstlebewesen gedeihen kann was das nächst größere Lebewesen ernähren würde .
 nun bitte nicht aber das Gülleproblem das bringt gar nix  denn kaum ist die auf dem Acker geht´s mit Herbiziden ,Fungiziden und Pestiziden drüber - :r


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Schollen unterfischt? Immer mehr, aber immer magerer*



thanatos schrieb:


> unterfischt ;+
> kann nicht die Ursache sein  wenn die Fische nicht genug zu fressen haben


ja eben - weils zu wenig Nahrung für die Fischanzahl gibt - also zu viele Fische der Art.


----------



## iXware (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Schollen unterfischt? Immer mehr, aber immer magerer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ja eben - weils zu wenig Nahrung für die Fischanzahl gibt - also zu viele Fische der Art.



das ist doch normal... wenn jetzt zu wenig Futter für die Menge der Fische da ist, dann dauert das etwas, bis die Fische weniger Laich produzieren - geht ja nicht anders, die können sich ja nicht einfach ne Pille einwerfen... Dafür werden jetzt die größeren Räuber mehr Futter haben, wenn die Schollen jetzt zu mager und damit zu Schwach sind, werden alle größeren Räuber leichteres Spiel haben und sich gut ernähren können, dann werden sich in den kommenden Jahren die größeren Räuber wieder besser fortpflanzen... anschließen brechen die Nachwuchszahlen auch bei den Großfischen ein und wir bekommen wieder mehr Angelverbote aufgedrückt, weil es zB zuwenig Plankton, Wattwürmer, Seeringelwürmer, Schnecken Krebse oder Garnelen gibt


----------



## thanatos (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Schollen unterfischt? Immer mehr, aber immer magerer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ja eben - weils zu wenig Nahrung für die Fischanzahl gibt - also zu viele Fische der Art.



darüber können wir uns streiten - genau wie über das Thema 
 wer war zuerst da die Henne oder das Ei 
 Fakt ist die Fische sind da aber leider nicht das Futter
 Ist ja schön daß,das Wasser " sauberer ist aber leider wird davon kein Lebewesen satt :r
 Habe gerade mein Wasser für morgen gekocht ,um davon satt zu werden hab ich noch ordentlich Fleisch ,Gemüse und Gewürze rein getan #6 mir soll´s doch nicht gehen wie den armen Flundern :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Schollen unterfischt? Immer mehr, aber immer magerer*

Henne und Ei ist wurscht - zu wenig Futter für Fisch heisst entweder düngen für mehr Futter oder Fisch raus für weniger Fisch.

Oder es ist einem eh die menschliche Nutzung und das menschliche Bedürfnis nach Fisch egal und man sagt, alles in Ruhe lassen, regelt sich von selber, Menschen sollen grasen..


----------

